# good spot



## Themasher (Mar 11, 2016)

Where's a good spot to wade in Galveston?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'll go ahead and say it: in the water! 
Get a Tops Spots map aT Academy. It shows all the wading areas.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good 1st Post
Welcome


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Kennys reef


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

It depends on the wind condictions on a SW wading at Texas City Dike and Bivoliver Pocket.
South winds, behind SLP are a few places.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Welcome to 2Cool.

Get a map. There are walk in places all over. Sportsman road, 8 mile...I like the pocket in a few months.


----------

